# Vizio 42in LCD VU42L FHDTV10A no picture no sound



## Jonny Vette (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a 42in LCD VU42L FHDTV10A and here is my problem 
The TV will turn on and the vizio emblem lights up white but the screen is a blank dark grey screen and there is no sound
I can see the backlights on through the vents up top, I hit the menu button nothing happens, and to turn it off I have to unplug it. Any help on diagnosing this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi johnny Vette


One of the power boards in the set has given out, the problem is that the boards can be pricey to replace. You have to contact the company to see if any boards are available for your set, then have it replaced by a qualified service technician.


Note: If your set died before the warranty expiration date and if it was purchased at costco or walmart, bring back the set and ask for refund.


----------



## Jonny Vette (Apr 20, 2010)

The TV is defiantly out of warranty and from what I have read in other post with the similar problem I am guessing it would be the power supply board or the main board but I would like to try to narrow it down to which one and if anyone knows where I could find them for cheap. The cheapest main board I found was $150 and the # didn’t match exactly all I can find are 3642-0122-0395 or 3642-0212-0150 does anyone know if these are interchangeable my main board # is 3642-0112-0510


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Johnny

Ebay has the main board and power boards.

Here's the link: http://electronics.shop.ebay.ca/Electronics-/293/i.html?_kw=Vizio&_kw=LCD&_kw=FHDTV10A


----------



## HobbyHorse (Oct 23, 2010)

Jonny Vette said:


> I have a 42in LCD VU42L FHDTV10A and here is my problem
> The TV will turn on and the vizio emblem lights up white but the screen is a blank dark grey screen and there is no sound
> I can see the backlights on through the vents up top, I hit the menu button nothing happens, and to turn it off I have to unplug it. Any help on diagnosing this problem would be greatly appreciated.


 
I'm having this exact same problem. I checked the ebay link suggested but its changed since it was first posted. can anyone point me to a solution?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

HobbyHorse


I re-checked the link and it is working, the power board is still up for grabs on e-bay. 


Here's the time stamp on it : 

Vizio GV42L FHDTV10A LCD TV Power Board 0500-0507-0410
Location: USA Feedback: 262 | 100% C $51.01 +C $25.64 Time left:13d 23h 42m 


Time left: Nov 08, 2010 22:31:38 EST


----------



## Jonny Vette (Apr 20, 2010)

Hobby horse please let me know if you are able to fix your TV I have yet to fix mine because I was told that it was most likely power supply but then it could be the main board and I have not been able to find one for a reasonable price


----------

